# Mumbai consulate appointment



## arun-visa (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi,

I am planning to submit Critical Skill VISA in Mumbai consulate. please advise if we have to take appointment, if yes then how can I get the appointment.

Also, please let me know if submission can be done in a day's time.


Thanks in advance !!


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I also have a similar query about whether the submission at Mumbai embassy can be done in a day's time or may take more than a day due to long queue or some other reasons ?

Need this forum's help on this query - I need to travel from Bangalore to Mumbai and will need to book hotel accommodation if the process is likely to take more than a day....request your response please!

Also, where is the fee for CSV application mentioned? I saw several posts here stating different amounts? Please advise where on DHA site I can find the amount to be paid for CSV application fees.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## arun-visa (Nov 9, 2015)

Please advise for taking appointment in Mumbai consulate and fees for Critical Skill VISA.

Thanks..


----------

